# Cancelled an interview d/t anxiety?



## beatinganxiety

I got a job interview at a place that I wanted, but just cancelled this morning because of my anxiety.
It was really overwhelming to handle, to the point that I couldn't sleep. Literally. Been awake the whole night. I ruined this for myself, I know I did. What's worse, is that my parents were really proud of me, and even offered to help prepare.

The thing is, I'm not entirely afraid of interviews. I have had a lot of experiences with retail interviews, but those were things I was comfortable/familiar with. This job, which was for a medical assistant role, was more related to my degree, and yet I messed up big time by letting my anxiety take over.

I graduated as a nursing student last year, and had a big wave of depression hit me after failing my board exam the first time. Since then, I've been applying to jobs that I can potentially use during my resume to make up for 'lost time' that I had with studying.

I feel like I disappointed my parents, and even myself. I was always making up excuses as to why I didn't want to attend the interview. "It's too far" "It doesn't pay that well" "I won't have enough time to study for my exam" "The reviews online were really poor for this company". This isn't the first time I had this happen to me as well. When I was studying for an exam, I was so nervous I couldn't even sleep. I ended up flunking that too.

Sometimes I also think I'm just substituting laziness as anxiety, which makes it really hard for me to reach out for help. I can't help but compare myself to my other successful friends, where being 24, I'm still stuck in a phase where I can't attend my own interviews. I used to be so confident, but now I feel as if I'm travelling in a downward spiral. I can't drive. I have no significant other. I'm unemployed.

I know that I should pick myself up and move on with my life but I haven't discussed with my family doctor about my anxiety issues d/t denial. (Also, I'm very embarrassed.) I've had friends who experienced anxiety and have told me sleeping pills really helped. Any thoughts or similar experiences? ​


----------



## Taaylah

We're around the same age and I'm in kind of the same position right now. I was living with my dad, working part time and going to school, but I had to put school on hold for financial reasons and moved to a new state. I've been here for a month now, but haven't really tried to find a job yet. I've been sitting at home all day, cleaning and watching tv. I completely get the feeling like you're lazy or that other people just think you're lazy and not trying. My mom is starting to hint that I need a job asap. I want one more than anything, I don't want to rely on my mom and her boyfriend, but it makes me really nervous and I feel like I can't do it. Like you I can imagine myself canceling an interview from nerves. 

The only advice I really have is to not be hard on yourself. Don't beat yourself up. You're not lazy. You've completed a nursing program/degree and that's awesome! You should be proud of that  I doubt you're parents are disappointed in you. Do they know about your anxiety? If not, maybe opening up to one (or both) of them would help them understand you better. Maybe speaking with your doctor could be a good next step. He could reccomend you to a therapist or suggest medication that would help with the anxiety.


----------



## ThatQuietGirl02

It happens..job interviews are not easy, you get to sit there and be judged by the people/person who hold the power at deciding whether you will have a job or not. It is also easy to freak yourself out by thinking about all the "what if" scenarios. I have felt like canceling job interviews because of how grueling they are but I bite my teeth and bare it. 

The good news is that there are A LOT of opportunities out there for Medical Assistant jobs and they are in high demand because hospitals and clinics need people. Don't beat yourself up too much about it, yes it was a bad move canceling because you lost the chance to gain experience or a better look into the company but there will be other opportunities.

Also, if you did indeed read bad things about working there you want to keep that in mind too before accepting an offer some place, don't just accept anything that comes your way because you don't want to end up hating your job after you start it.


----------



## unpossible

i went to interviews and completely bombed them but never cancelled an interview opportunity in my life. had many employers cancel on me but that's part of life, i gain experience and learn something different each time. IDGAF what the person thought of me

you're behavior is unprofessional and the company may never contact you again


----------



## sad1231234

Only two options, go somewhere in life and take control and dont let a fear stop you from living a good life, or let a fear ruin your life. Seriously it is so easy to choose to face your fears, when you think about the impact that these decisions have on your life. A year ago i was too scared to leave my house, i got sick in my stomach even thinking about going outside my house alone. But i forced myself to go out, to go to shops and to say hi to random strangers i walked past etc, all by taking small steps towards challenging myself more and more. Now here i am a year later, i can go to the city by myself and do whatever i want, i can go to job interviews, etc. A year from now, i could quite possibly be living my dream of living in a large city on my own with friends and maybe a girlfriend. I've forgotton all about my anxiety, whenever i think about my problems, social anxiety is one of the last things on my mind. That tiny decision to face my fears and to endure some discomfort and suffering, has literally changed my life so much. All you can really do is to face your fears, trust me you will never ever regret it. I would rather go through anxiety than live a life of fear. I mean think about it, just one job interview, just one quick trip to talk to someone for 20 minutes or so. And it will change your life. Please dont let one fear ruin your life. Something i have learned is that you have to reach a point in life where you realize that usually nothing good will fall from the sky, you have to get it yourself and you may have to face a mountain of obstacles to get there. But it is extremely worth it. Its just a fear, its just like pain, endure it no matter how hard it is and dont give up no matter what. No matter how hard your body or mind wants to avoid socialization, face it no matter what. It will get so much easier over time and it will change your life.


----------

